# Today Pens. Pier



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

1 Catfish and a 50 # sting Ray Released


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

i fished from 6-10am caught 3 pomps and someone gave me 2 so i ended up with a pretty good mess of fish saw several reds and bobos but no biters there might have been a few more pomps later there was a school of about 25 or 30 making loops camera died no pics


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *junkmansj (11/27/2008)*1 Catfish and a 50 # sting Ray Released


you come out here to fish the pier, and make a lame post like that? Dude, no story? No pictures? What gives? What kind of catfish was it? How big was it? What'd you catch the ray on? Did it fight a lot? How'd you get him on the pier? Did you need any help? When did you go? How was the weather?


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, some people might take that as a Threat! You should be careful what you post.


----------



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

just to make some people Smile. Catfish was about 18 " 3# fat,released



Ray was caught on a chunk of Menhaden,fought well,raised it up with my pier net by myself was unhooked and released with the Net



(will post photo) pier net is 42" dia.
























Happy Now?


----------



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

Also wanted to post that everyone We spoke to or had dealings with were friendly and willing to help out if needed. Your area is very Beautiful and the areas to fish are many and look very fishy. We did not catch pomps or reds or any other game fish (couple small 14 " flounder) but we had fun fishing there and found a few places with help from people from this fourum. I would like to thank all of you for the help given.



When is the best period to try for larger reds in the Surf? Sept-Oct.-Nov.? or Spring time


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice picture:clap:clap Glad that you had a positive experience out there on the pier. From my own personal experiences I would say late October is great for a surf bull red. Hope you had a safe trip home!!!! And thanks for the catch details!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

NO Problem,Trip home was OK had to stop in Brunswick and Savannah Georgia on the Way. Could not Post Pics till I got Home.



We Defiantly will be Back , Your area is Really Nice!]


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Take it easy. See ya next trip


----------

